# deleted apps still stop car charging



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

I wanted to use a third party app to control charging my car over night on cheaper tariff, (another story, please don't respond to this bit). But it just didn't do what I wanted so I deleted them both, but now my car stops charging when I plug it in and sometimes starts on it's own. Apart from re-installing them and somehow altering the pattern, is there a way to clear off any third party app access?
1) I tried changing my password on my Tesla account but that has not worked.
2) I would prefer to remove them completely regardless if I could re-install and alter the pattern because I just don't like them accessing my account. I've emailed them both telling them but I'm not getting a good answer.

any good suggestions would help but please don't bang on about how I can charge my car when I want from the car itself because I can't, that's for another thread. This thread is about how to remove rights.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> 1) I tried changing my password on my Tesla account but that has not worked.


That is really strange. This should have been all that is required. I'd suggest trying this once more - make sure it's not a password that you've used elsewhere.

Can you share names/links for these apps?

I'd next try to figure out if this is an issue with your phone (I assume these are phone apps), or if these apps connect to a server, and it's this server that's controlling the charging. If the starting/stopping of charging is happening at a regular time, then try shutting down your phone completely beforehand and see if it still happens.

It's also possible that the third-party apps are a red herring - perhaps you coincidentally started having problems with your EVSE, or the car's on-board charger. Can you try plugging in elsewhere, using a different EVSE, and see if you continue to have the same issue?


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

styleruk said:


> I wanted to use a third party app to control charging my car over night on cheaper tariff, (another story, please don't respond to this bit). But it just didn't do what I wanted so I deleted them both, but now my car stops charging when I plug it in and sometimes starts on it's own. Apart from re-installing them and somehow altering the pattern, is there a way to clear off any third party app access?
> 1) I tried changing my password on my Tesla account but that has not worked.
> 2) I would prefer to remove them completely regardless if I could re-install and alter the pattern because I just don't like them accessing my account. I've emailed them both telling them but I'm not getting a good answer.
> 
> any good suggestions would help but please don't bang on about how I can charge my car when I want from the car itself because I can't, that's for another thread. This thread is about how to remove rights.


To rule Tesla out of the problem, I would test that the car charges fine with a 110 outlet and mobile charger. 
Then it's down to the wall charger as the problem.
I don't know if your utility is similar to mine, but I recently changed rate plans when charging at home. It looks like the utility uses a pairing code to know how much to charge you per kwh. If your home charger is net metered, maybe you need a new pairing code for it to work properly? 
Bottom line is I would start by calling your utility and see if they can help at all.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I would suggest the opposite! Check and make sure the in-car UI doesn't have a charging start time set, or the off-peak charging feature turned on, or the charge before you leave feature turned on.

After that, go to basics and make sure the charging is solid - in particular, if you're using the Mobile Connector, make sure the plug head is pushed all the way into the Mobile Connector body.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> That is really strange. This should have been all that is required. I'd suggest trying this once more - make sure it's not a password that you've used elsewhere.
> 
> Can you share names/links for these apps?
> 
> ...


the apps were 'EV Energy and Hhme. I think it was teh EV energy that caused the issue. but yes, I changed password but it kept turning my charge off when I turned it on during the day. I reinstalled and turned off any schedule but you can't delete your car from the app. I have since got a reply from EV energy and they have said they have cleared my account so it should not cause a problem, but why can't I find where my car is being accessed from and delete there?


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

I have an old charger with no intelligence, (been in the EV game a while). It would appear since I contacted them they have deleted the account and now it charges when I say. But quite a frustration, I've always been put off by allowing my account on a 3rd party app and this has just reinforced my belief. all I wanted was a few hrs of charge each night on cheap electric, the tesla uses more energy doing nothing than I do heating hot water! When lock down is over in UK it'll be back to normal and I will be back to 1000m per month rather than 50.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

styleruk said:


> I have an old charger with no intelligence, (been in the EV game a while). It would appear since I contacted them they have deleted the account and now it charges when I say. But quite a frustration, I've always been put off by allowing my account on a 3rd party app and this has just reinforced my belief. all I wanted was a few hrs of charge each night on cheap electric, the tesla uses more energy doing nothing than I do heating hot water! When lock down is over in UK it'll be back to normal and I will be back to 1000m per month rather than 50.


Definitely an interesting scenario you uncovered here. It's not the apps fault though at the end of the day. The app is just the UI that you interact with. Your selections for charging were most definitely stored in the cloud and not just locally on the device. To that end deleting the app alone wouldn't stop these configurations. I am curious about the password changing part though. I guess once the app is authenticated you keep access until another login attempt is made as which point you would have been logged out.

In any event, glad you got this squared away.

This should make for some general guidance for anyone that tries a third party app and changes their mind which would be as follows:
(1) Make sure multi-factor authentication is on with Tesla (do this regardless)
(2) Remove any car altering configurations in the third party app
(3) Log out of the app
(4) Change your password with Tesla


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

styleruk said:


> I have an old charger with no intelligence, (been in the EV game a while). It would appear since I contacted them they have deleted the account and now it charges when I say. But quite a frustration, I've always been put off by allowing my account on a 3rd party app and this has just reinforced my belief. all I wanted was a few hrs of charge each night on cheap electric, the tesla uses more energy doing nothing than I do heating hot water! When lock down is over in UK it'll be back to normal and I will be back to 1000m per month rather than 50.


Third party peer apps like that often only log into Tesla once, get a token, and then use that token to talk to Tesla from that point on. Usually when you change your password, Tesla invalidates all of the third party tokens, and then the peer app can't access your car's information anymore until you re-log in from their app.

If it was an Apple app, that's kind of an App Store Guidelines violation - server-side features of apps are supposed to check and make sure it's had recent communication with the app so that just this sort of thing doesn't happen.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

There is a chance that this will break soon as Tesla has updated the tokens. James at Teslafi explained the updates and that Teslafi was being updated. We had to generate new tokens by supplying our Tesla logins through the Teslafi site. 

Tesla has updated them to v3 to support two factor authentication. James notes that any token generated before December 2 cannot be refreshed when they expire after January 29. So if your token has been around a while when it expires next time I don't think it will renew without some input from you having to resupply your Tesla credentials.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Seems they have stopped now, be it the slow effect of changing password or the fact that I contacted both apps and told them to wipe my account completely. But as it stands, the control is back, lesson learnt here. I'll steer clear of giving that out again, guess I'll wait for Tesla to add more user adjustment to that option, which I'm sure they will in time.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

styleruk said:


> I tried changing my password on my Tesla account but that has not worked.


The thing that is bothering me here is that this action should have immediately worked to block any access to your car/account. Would like someone smarter than me to explain how any 3rd party app could continue to do anything to the car after the Tesla password was changed.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> The thing that is bothering me here is that this action should have immediately worked to block any access to your car/account. Would like someone smarter than me to explain how any 3rd party app could continue to do anything to the car after the Tesla password was changed.


It's because the token was still valid


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It's because the token was still valid


I thought changing the Tesla account password invalidates all previous tokens. I have specifically disabled 3rd party apps this way, and have several different instances that I know it stopped accessing the car right away.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> I thought changing the Tesla account password invalidates all previous tokens. I have specifically disabled 3rd party apps this way, and have several different instances that I know it stopped accessing the car right away.


Supposedly it does, but it's possible that there's a "time to live" timer that allows a third party to keep accessing the API without renewing the token. Kind of the API equivelent of as long as you don't close the browser window or log out you can still access the account.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> I thought changing the Tesla account password invalidates all previous tokens. I have specifically disabled 3rd party apps this way, and have several different instances that I know it stopped accessing the car right away.


It certainly should, but seems evident that that is not the case.


----------

